# FreeBSD Project organisation



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 15, 2022)

Spun off from <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/563588>

From FreeBSD source code:






I'll probably overwrite the chart above with an updated version in due course.

FreeBSD bug 263300 – FreeBSD administration: update the organization.dot organisational chart


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 15, 2022)

Beastie is missing.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 15, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Beastie is missing.



Found


----------

